# Pistolier legs and chaos steed bodies?



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

So I want to order some bits, and unfortunatly B&KS is out of pistolier horses... Woth every horse model along with it aside from chaos steeds
So what I think I'll do so but the chaos steed and green stuff/shave off any chaos details leaving me with an armoured horse 
But do the pistolier parts fit the chaos steed body? I don't want to buy them and find they don't fit...

I'm buying the chaos horses to save on P&P
As I presume that of I wait for the proper horses to be back in tot my I'm sure the pistolier parts will be out 

EDIT: very sorry I appear to have posted this in the 40K section, not fantasy :blush:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't have the parts to hand, but I believe the Marauder Horses fit with minimal conversion.


----------

